# Retro/Vintage Furry Comic Recommendations?



## Kosmo Kittypup (Apr 20, 2020)

hey, as someone who has an interest in anime and manga from before the 2000's(particularly the 80's), i thought i would ask about some good furry works from those times as well! are there any old furry comics/graphic novels/etc that any of you would recommend? i'm already kinda interested in omaha the cat dancer and albedo anthropomorphics. how good are those two?


----------



## pinecones (May 17, 2020)

Are you looking for "specifically made for furries" or just any media with anthropomorphic animals?


----------



## Kahnrad (Jul 2, 2020)

The FurKindred is good. You'd have to buy it off ebay. I recommend getting "A Shared World" first and then "Otter Madness" and "Renewal of Porpoise" if you can find it at a reasonable price

I'm not sure if Albedo ever finished but I think Steve posted a good amount of it on his site here: www.stevegallacci.com: Albedo 

Jarlidium press has collected the first 20 issues of Yarf! into 4 bound volumes for sale here: store.jarlidium.com: Complete YARF!

I've purchased a lot of old comics and zines from Second Ed. Publishing here  second-ed.myshopify.com: Welcome to SECOND ED

It looks like you can read the first 10 issues of South Fur Lands (a Zine from Australia/New Zealand that started in 1995) free online here: www.furry.org.au: South Fur Lands - Digital Collection

The best story to come out of Furrlough imo was "Here comes a Candle" and you can buy that as a separate release on Second Ed. here: second-ed.myshopify.com: HERE COMES A CANDLE (2000) (Mary Hanson-Roberts) I wouldn't recommend actually buying old issues of Furrlough because a lot of the stories just aren't good or are never finished.

Of course there's tons of other stuff but that's all I can think of right now. I would personally like to get issues of Vootie, pre-2000 Rowrbrazzle, Huzzah! and Tales of the Tai-Pan but I'm trying to not go broke. I've never read Omaha so I'm not sure about recommending it.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 2, 2020)

I've read Omaha. It's worth it, but there simply aren't that many issues.

Shanda the Panda is one I'd recommend if you like slice of life comics. Lots of good stand-alone specials and the ongoing series is amazing and every issue's cover art was based on movie posters. (Shanda own a movie theater in the comic.)


----------

